# Scotch



## infantryian (18 Dec 2011)

Hopefully there are more than a few scotch drinkers on this site. I am looking for a nice scotch to purchase for my father for Christmas. I'm fairly certain that he usually drinks Glenfiddich 12 year, but I can't stand the stuff and have no idea where to begin. I tried googling, but it was all about malting and oaking and blended vs single malt. All well over the head of a simple beer drinker like myself. If anyone has any good recommendations that would be very helpful. I am looking to spend around $80-$100, and the Sask liquor store has the following:

Johnnie Walker Gold 18 yr $107
Caol Ila Distillers Edition $107
Dalwhinnie Distillers Edition $100
Talisker Distillers Edition $100
Chivas Regal 18 yr $91
Dalwhinnie Highland 15 yr $85
The Macallan 12 yr $85
Genfarclas 21yr $83
Bowmore 18yr Islay $82
Glenfiddich Ancient Reserve $82
Glenlivet 18yr $82


There were also the gift baskets of the following:
Variety pack containing one 200 ml each of Johnnie Walker Red Label, Black Label, Gold Label and Blue Label. $100
Gentle Tastes Gift Box: Contains 200ml  15 Year, Oban 14 Year & Glenkinchie 10 Year. $90
Strong Tastes Gift Box: Contains 200ml Talisker 10 Year, Cragganmore 12 Year and Lagavulin 16 Year $90
Glenfiddich Tastes Gift Box: containing one 200 ml each of Glenfiddich 12 year old, 15 year old and 18 year old. $89

Of course there are also a million more from $60-80 range, but I don't know where to begin so I assumed the more expensive means the better. Any recommendations would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Dec 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> I assumed the more expensive means the better.



Not necessarily.

From your first list, I'd recommend the Macallan and the Bowmore to start with.


----------



## marshall sl (18 Dec 2011)

this is awsome   http://whisky.com/brands/dalmore_brand.html


----------



## ekpiper (18 Dec 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Not necessarily.
> 
> From your first list, I'd recommend the Macallan and the Bowmore to start with.



I'll strongly second The Macallan 12.  Not everyone likes Islays like the Bowmore, so it is the safer bet.

The Glenfiddich Ancient Reserve should be quite nice as well.  While the 12 is a bit harsh, I find that the 15 and above are very pleasant.


----------



## Strike (18 Dec 2011)

If you want him to broaden his horizons, go for the gentle taster pack.  Oban is a nice one.

Try to stay away from the blended.  They really can be hit or miss.  Although if you must, go for Famous Grouse.  It's inexpensive but pretty good, especially to those who are just getting in to whiskeys.

Macallan is always a good bet and, seriously, the strong taster set really isn't that strong.  There are some nice ones there that have a good mix of smokiness and peat that won't knock you on your ass.  If you get him that you may find him spending more time with his nose in the glass enjoying the smell than actually tasting it!   ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Dec 2011)

Glenfiddich 12 is a nice albeit young, dry, fruity Speyside with just a hint of peatiness.  Not a whole lot of finish, and not very lasting, but nothing that gets too medicinal in nature.  Does your dad like this one in particular, or was it just something that someone gave him and he started drinking it?  



Johnnie Walker Gold 18 yr $107        (I'm not a blend snob, in fact I have J.W. Blue in my cabinet...just a bit overpriced here)
Caol Ila Distillers Edition $107             (A nice, sweet-peaty Islay - all Caol Ila's I've tasted, I've liked)
Dalwhinnie Distillers Edition $100        (I'm a sucker for Dalwhinnie, nice heathery, sweet with a subtle peaty finish)
Talisker Distillers Edition $100              (This one's fantastic - wonderful two-stage, first light peat followed by rich, chocolatey finish)
Chivas Regal 18 yr $91                    (Not bad, but like J.W. Gold, overpriced for what you get)
Dalwhinnie Highland 15 yr $85           (This is my DD - daily(ish) drinker - light, sweet, easy to drink without adding much/any water)
The Macallan 12 yr $85                    (Provenance or the Sherry? Provenance a bit less oaky. Young Macallan's not as nice as other young malts)
Genfarclas 21yr $83                          (A very nice Speyside. This builds nicely to a big, long Sherry and smokey finish - good value)
Bowmore 18yr Islay $82                   (A very nice Islay, not too smokey, but big toffee and choloate flavour - I like any Bowmore, hard to go wrong)
Glenfiddich Ancient Reserve $82      (Had this one a couple of times and didn't find it any nicer than the 12 yr.)
Glenlivet 18yr $82                         (light, fruity, but you can get that from much younger [cheaper] scotch)


Although I didn't see it on your list, I am also a big fan of Aberlour, particularly the "A'bunadh" - a very nice Speyside distillery known for very rich, full, chocolately-nutty sherryied scotchs.   Can't see it on the SLGA site...mayber not available, but I would ask the staff if it can be special ordered in...LCBO Vintages has it in stock an alsmost all their Vintages outlets.  

Also, see if you can hunt down the Dalmore Gran Reserva (used to be called the Cigar Malt, but renamed to avoid smoking/health stigma, I guess) - it's an amazing scotch, very full, rich and chocolately with citrus theme in the finish...an amazing scotch!

My  :2c:

Cheers
G2G


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Dec 2011)

..or you could buy something that doesn't taste like dung.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Dec 2011)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ..or you could buy something that doesn't taste like dung.



it's MOSS, not poop...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Dec 2011)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ..or you could buy something that doesn't taste like dung.



Like a good Irish Single Malt


----------



## GAP (18 Dec 2011)

This thread is about the best varnish/paint remover out there, isn't it?


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Dec 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Like a good Irish Single Malt



Not that Jameison's isn't okay, but the Irish had to cheat (triple distilled) to get theirs to taste nice...  iper:


----------



## DexOlesa (18 Dec 2011)

The only Irish single malt I ever had tasted like, in the words of my father "Peat moss mixed with bandaid"..... it was bad.


----------



## infantryian (18 Dec 2011)

Wow thanks for the replies, more helpful than I could have imagined. Some of you really know your scotch.



			
				Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Does your dad like this one in particular, or was it just something that someone gave him and he started drinking it?



Not quite sure, it is just what I've always seen in his liquor cabinet.


----------



## Strike (19 Dec 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> Wow thanks for the replies, more helpful than I could have imagined. Some of you really know your scotch.
> 
> Not quite sure, it is just what I've always seen in his liquor cabinet.



Just to let you know, if you buy him one that he really likes, don't expect to see him drinking it...except for special occasions!


----------



## Scott (19 Dec 2011)

The Macallan - get an older one if you can. I'll echo Duey, younger ones are more harsh. The thing about The Macallan that you can tell folks is that it has no caramel added for consistent colour, it comes completely from the cask.

I am quite partial to Dalwhinnie of any age but do prefer the distiller's edition available at the duty free for about 35 quid, much cheaper than Canuckistan. I normally bring back two crocks every trip, unless I already have my checked bags full with other grog.

A new one that I am quite fond of, hold your breath, is a _single grain _from Fife called *Cameron Brig*. I have only seen it in pubs and one single malt shop that is in the town where my office is located. It's cheap as chips (20 quid) and about the smoothest drink I've ever had. Unfortunately you'll never get in in Canada unless you check it in your baggage (yes I do!) or you hit the website of the local merchant and pay shipping because it is not available at Duty Free.

For anyone interested, I recently set up some shipments to Canuckistan because so many folks have been asking me about the Cameron Brig. Average price for UPS is about 90 pounds for 4 bottles but becomes significantly more cost effective at 12 bottles at 170 pounds - plus the price of the spirit, of course.

So if you got twelve jugs of Cameron Brig it would work out to 35 quid per bottle, or about 60 bucks. 

Anyone interested in contacting the merchant here can PM me for details.

Anyone liking their scotch a little cool might want to check out the soapstone drinking rocks now available. They cool the drink without adding water. I quite like Dalwhinnie a little chilled...the Cameron Brig needs NOTHING.


----------



## Bluebulldog (19 Dec 2011)

I'm with Scott.

Go with the MacAllan, or the Dalwhinnie.

I've been partial to single malt scotches for years, they are both very nice, well rounded, and balanced. Not as severe a taste as an Islay, or a Speyside.

The Dalwhinnie is the one that gets the most use in my cabinet. The MacAllan is in the cupboard at the cottage.....


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Dec 2011)

Reading this thread has made it official..... There is no way I could take a commission, me and my JD just aren't classy enough for the mess


----------



## infantryian (19 Dec 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Reading this thread has made it official..... There is no way I could take a commission, me and my JD just aren't classy enough for the mess


Haha, I was thinking it, but just didn't want to say it.


----------



## Bluebulldog (19 Dec 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Reading this thread has made it official..... There is no way I could take a commission, me and my JD just aren't classy enough for the mess



LOL......a few of us older folks actually lobbied the JRM to get at least a bottle of Glenfiddich on the bar.


----------



## cupper (19 Dec 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Reading this thread has made it official..... There is no way I could take a commission, me and my JD just aren't classy enough for the mess



I'd hate to blaspheme the water of life, but just remind those in the upper messes that the barrels used to age the finest nectar from heaven come from the lowly American whiskey distillers.


----------



## GAP (19 Dec 2011)

I would think oak barrels, etc. were around long before people started chasing turkey's at Plymouth rock......


----------



## Danjanou (19 Dec 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Reading this thread has made it official..... There is no way I could take a commission, me and my JD just aren't classy enough for the mess



And you think the Warrant Officer's and Sergeants Mess is less classy?  8)


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Dec 2011)

At last.  A thread of refinement, culture, taste and class.  Has anyone tried the Glen Breton products from Cape Breton?  

G2G, when I was in South Africa I had the opportunity to have a glass of JW Blue.  I found it to be so polished that it was really bland and boring.  A double was about $ 14 Cdn, so I took the plunge.   I believe I'll give it a miss in future my palate's not refined enough to appreciate it.  I'm ashamed to say I am more of a blended pig.


----------



## Bluebulldog (19 Dec 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> At last.  A thread of refinement, culture, taste and class.  Has anyone tried the Glen Breton products from Cape Breton?



Love the the Glen Breton whiskey!!


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Dec 2011)

I had a chance years ago to get it as a duty free at $42., but, the Teachers 40lb was only $18.  Economics and greed won the day.   :facepalm:  You're the first person I have heard from that has tried it.  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Bluebulldog (19 Dec 2011)

I've never bought it for myself either. Usually I wind up buying one of the more conventional single malts.

My boss ( civvy side)usually has a bottle at his place, and I tend to get him to pour it, whenever I'm there.

Hard to describe, but it's not anywhere near as "peaty". It's almost like a cross between a nice single malt highland, and an Irish like Bushmills.


----------



## je suis prest (19 Dec 2011)

Glen Breton is a nice, mild Scotch, a little less distinctive than many single malts from Scotland.  For those who want a slighly sweeter scotch without the peatyness of many single malts, I'd recommend Highland Park, from the Orkneys.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Dec 2011)

I've heard good things about Glen Breton and as I'll be down that way later this week, hope to find out for myself. As for the OP I like the sampler packs Idea you listed. I know that's what I'd  like to find under the tree.  8)


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Dec 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> At last.  A thread of refinement, culture, taste and class.  Has anyone tried the Glen Breton products from Cape Breton?
> 
> G2G, when I was in South Africa I had the opportunity to have a glass of JW Blue.  I found it to be so polished that it was really bland and boring.  A double was about $ 14 Cdn, so I took the plunge.   I believe I'll give it a miss in future my palate's not refined enough to appreciate it.  I'm ashamed to say I am more of a blended pig.



JJT, I only got the Blue because I was visiting a Canadian Embassy that had a great deal through its commissary...$60US.  :nod:  You're right, it's very smooth...too smooth, really.  I do like the variety of the flavours of the singles from the various regions. 

Slainte mhathe!
G2G


----------



## cupper (19 Dec 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> I would think oak barrels, etc. were around long before people started chasing turkey's at Plymouth rock......



That was true 300 years ago, but when you cut down all of your forests to run the industrial revolution it does make it difficult to find good barrel wood. Most barrels used by Scottish distilleries today come from the US whiskey producers after one or two runs.


----------



## Hawk (19 Dec 2011)

I had a chance to sample Glen Breton here in Halifax at the Seaport Farmers Market. I thought it had a "nice" flavour, and tried not to be an "imported single malt snob". Don't know that I'd invest in a bottle, but I rather liked it.

Hawk


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Dec 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Reading this thread has made it official..... There is no way I could take a commission, me and my JD just aren't classy enough for the mess



When I started my 'drinking career' many moons ago (with you, in fact ) I had to mix it with coke. I found it pretty harsh otherwise, and went years without drinking it at all. 

I started drinking whiskey to the point where I could develop some sense of taste for it awhile later. Funnily enough a few years ago at a certain Christmas party you and I used to attend I decided to help myself to a mutual friends bottle of JD. I don't drink pop and didn't want to mix it so I just drank it neat. It's actually got a a pretty decent taste if you take the time to let the flavours develop. I'm a fan of Islays, so there you go. It's got a nice caramel note to it if you let it develop, which I prefer more than Highland/Speyside whiskeys.

I've tried Glen Breton before. Some mates threw down on a bottle for my birthday years ago. A decent dram, but not worth it at its current price point. Fantastic that it's made just down the way...I'd happy consume a few bottles a year if it was 40 bucks a pop. At 85 bucks? Not so much. 

Given the list the OP noted, my money would be on the Bowmore or the Laphroaig. Personal preference though. 

Highland Park 18 is quite nice as well, within your price range, and it isn't that hard to get.


----------



## Foxhound (19 Dec 2011)

Glenfiddich 12-year old; three, maybe four bottles a year.  It's a treat I can afford.


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Dec 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Like a good Irish Single Malt



The only man that has made any sense in this thread!!  I am a huge fan of Bushmills, and the Irish literally invented the Whiskey!!!  Tripled distilling allows for the sweetest, and smoothest taste....

My Mother in Law just brought back an Irish Whiskey, Tyrconnell which was superb!

As for Scottish Whiskeys, my favourite is Glenrothes, and Dalmore.  Any style, vintage, or new blend, these two houses of Scotch nail it for a Whiskey.  Blended, well, Glendfidich has cornered the market, and I love their Solaris line.

The Japanese, have a long, and historical tradition of making Whiskey, so I would advise venturing in any blend made by them. 

Canada, in my opinion, is the country that will burst on the scene.  Many micro distilleries out there, that are just coming on their own.  I would suggest Proof Whisky.  They play on the whole, mom and pop backyard hootch, right down to their bottle.  But believe you, me, this is a nice Whiskey Whisky, to have on hand.

Then we come to America.....Jack Daniels, Wild Turkey, Jim Bean...Love them all.  However, there are many micro distilleries making some fine Corn Hootch, I would advise exploring!

Either or, it is expensive, but, over the years a truly satisfying hobby!

dileas

tess


----------



## infantryian (20 Dec 2011)

I ended up buying the gift set that has the Oban 14, Glenkinchie 12, and Dalwhinnie 15. For anyone still interested, however, I found this map to help find similar flavours.


----------



## BDTyre (20 Dec 2011)

je suis prest said:
			
		

> Glen Breton is a nice, mild Scotch, a little less distinctive than many single malts from Scotland.  For those who want a slighly sweeter scotch without the peatyness of many single malts, I'd recommend Highland Park, from the Orkneys.



We ended up getting a single-cask bottling of 21-year old Highland Park for the regiment's centennial last year. Got half a bottle left...knew I should have bought two.


----------



## Danjanou (20 Dec 2011)

I picked up a bottle of Laphroaig at Hong Kong Duty Free on impulse last winter and my only regret is won't be passing through there anytime soon , and the price in the LCBO is a wee bit steep for this oatmeal savage.  8)


----------



## Scott (20 Dec 2011)

I'm not a fan of Glen Breton's drink but I am a fan of the distillery for winning the Battle of the Glens.

Seriosuly, you have to do what you can to try Cameron Brig. It's truly special. And not in that Journeyman way ;D


----------



## Matt_Fisher (29 Dec 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> We ended up getting a single-cask bottling of 21-year old Highland Park for the regiment's centennial last year. Got half a bottle left...knew I should have bought two.



Wouldn't it be more appropriate to have Dalmore as the Regimental Whisky of the Seaforth?


----------



## marshall sl (29 Dec 2011)

Dalmore is a staple whiskey in the Sgt's Mess. The othere was a special run for the centennial


----------



## noneck (29 Dec 2011)

I was on the selection team for the Seaforth 100 scotch....the 21 year old Highland Park was very good....i say "was", because just about everyone has finished their bottles!

I am with 48th Highalnder, I prefer Irish whiskey for regular drinking, but I am partial to Auchentoshan and Dalwhinnie.


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Dec 2011)

Dalwhinnie is my whisky of choice. It's only fault is that it seems to go AWOL too quickly.


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Dec 2011)

Ballintine


----------



## BDTyre (29 Dec 2011)

noneck said:
			
		

> I was on the selection team for the Seaforth 100 scotch....the 21 year old Highland Park was very good....i say "was", because just about everyone has finished their bottles!
> 
> I am with 48th Highalnder, I prefer Irish whiskey for regular drinking, but I am partial to Auchentoshan and Dalwhinnie.



It's far smoother than my off-the-shelf 20 year old Highland Park I grabbed at Heathrow, but fairly similar palate and nose between the two.


----------



## Scott (30 Dec 2011)

I wish I hadn't used the wife's camera...

For the Dalwhinnie lovers: I was standing right outside the distillery on Christmas Day during a driving trek into the Cairngorms. What a sweet, sweet smell emanating from that place! So sweet that when we hit the pub later we held our own tasting.


----------



## Bluebulldog (1 Jan 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> I wish I hadn't used the wife's camera...
> 
> For the Dalwhinnie lovers: I was standing right outside the distillery on Christmas Day during a driving trek into the Cairngorms. What a sweet, sweet smell emanating from that place! So sweet that when we hit the pub later we held our own tasting.



...now yer just rubbing it in....

Happy holidays and Merry Christmas indeed!


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Jan 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> For the Dalwhinnie lovers: I was standing right outside the distillery on Christmas Day during a driving trek into the Cairngorms. What a sweet, sweet smell emanating from that place! So sweet that when we hit the pub later we held our own tasting.



I'll have to do that next time I visit the Isles, Scott.  

Slainte mhath!


----------



## Scott (2 Jan 2012)

Indeed! Dalwhinnie is only about an hour north of Perth on the A9, easy to get to and from. It's also so handy of the Highlands, either way. If one hasn't been to Spean Bridge, the Commando Monument and the Commando Bar - they are recommended.

As far as tastings on the Isles go...I'd suggest spending whatever you were planning on tours on the pub instead. Most self respecting pubs in decent sized towns will have a pretty decent list (+/-15 varieties) and prices will be standard, for the most part. Sure, you can do "World of Whiskies" or whatever right outside of Edinburgh castle and ride in the cask around the exhibits, hen get your nosing and palate and all of that, but you're partly paying for the display. But that might be up the alley of some, so have at 'er if you wish. There's no _wrong_ way to do it. I just suggest pubs because of the cost effectiveness ;D


----------



## BDTyre (2 Jan 2012)

Here's a surefire way to do a scotch "tour" without worrying about travel:
http://www.scotchwhisky.net/bars/craigellachie.htm

The Quaich bar apparently has 700+ different single malts. Looks like the official website is down though.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (2 Jan 2012)

For anybody who's a Scotch whisky aficionado who's at Gagetown, a little known fact is that the Lunar Rogue pub in Fredericton has been awarded a 'Gold' ranking by _Whisky Magazine_ as an outstanding whisky bar in terms of the quality of its whisky appropriate glassware, its range of whiskies, the venue and the staff's knowledge of the whiskys stocked.  

The Lunar Rogue is the only bar in Canada to achieve a Gold ranking.
http://www.lunarrogue.com/find-us/26-whiskey-magazine-award
http://www.lunarrogue.com/our-menu/whisky-menu


Also, another well kept secret is that the annual New Brunswick Whisky Festival is probably THE best value for money anywhere in Canada, if not North America whereby for the admission ticket price of $75 you have unlimited samples from a variety of over 100 single malts (plus nearly that many other spirits such as gin, vodka, rum, bourbon, etc.) PLUS you get a free taxi ride home, and a $10 discount coupon from NB Liquor.  Essentially after you factor in the $10 discount coupon and that the taxi would be about $15, it works out to be about $0.50 per tasting, which in most bars would end up costing anywhere between $7-25 each, depending on the whisky.  There is more liquor at the event available for tasting than any one person could possibly attempt during the course of an evening. 
http://www.whiskynb.ca/Fest10/


----------



## BDTyre (2 Jan 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Indeed! Dalwhinnie is only about an hour north of Perth on the A9, easy to get to and from. It's also so handy of the Highlands, either way. If one hasn't been to Spean Bridge, the Commando Monument and the Commando Bar - they are recommended.
> 
> As far as tastings on the Isles go...I'd suggest spending whatever you were planning on tours on the pub instead. Most self respecting pubs in decent sized towns will have a pretty decent list (+/-15 varieties) and prices will be standard, for the most part. Sure, you can do "World of Whiskies" or whatever right outside of Edinburgh castle and ride in the cask around the exhibits, hen get your nosing and palate and all of that, but you're partly paying for the display. But that might be up the alley of some, so have at 'er if you wish. There's no _wrong_ way to do it. I just suggest pubs because of the cost effectiveness ;D



The Bow Bar in Edinburgh probably has one of the better single malt selections (~160 at times); but most pubs will not only have a decent selection of malts, but also of cask ales.

The Scotch Whisky Experience you refer to is kind of hokey in terms of the ride, but the collection of Scotch they have is amazing (it has to be seen) and the shop has a really good selection. Some of the pubs also do their own bottling of scotch.


----------



## Scott (3 Jan 2012)

Agreed with all.

Between the three pubs you might find my backside occupying while in Scotland there are between 40 and 50 different single malts on hand. No cask ales in Cupar, however, that seems to be a niche thing and I have only just begun to warm to them. Brew pubs are also starting to become a little more common here and there is a great one in Aberdeen just off of Union Street by the new city building (frig if I can recall the name of it now, but it's got stuff that would knock out an elephant!)


----------



## GAP (5 Jan 2012)

Scotch In A Can Hitting US Shelves In February
January 4th, 2012
Article Link

Well, this is fantastic! Alcoholics rejoice, because scotch whiskey is coming to America in cans. The choice to move from bottle to can is an interesting one, seeing as scotch is usually associated with being high priced and being aged and cans are associated with cheap beers that you can drink quickly in mass amounts. Each can is going to contain 12 ounces of scotch–that’s about 8 shots! Scottish Spirits Imports Inc, the company behind the scotch-in-a-can initiative is pretty excited about the endeavor. “There are many brands on the market and most brands are not created equal, but most brands are served as equals in a glass type of vessel. Having something that’s so creatively different — it piques the curiosity,” Scottish Spirits Imports’ Vice President of operations Ken Rubenfeld told The Huffington Post.
More on link


----------



## cupper (5 Jan 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Scotch In A Can Hitting US Shelves In February



One more thing that red necks need. :


----------



## my72jeep (5 Jan 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Scotch In A Can Hitting US Shelves In February
> January 4th, 2012
> Article Link
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jan 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> OK is it just me or is this just wrong?



Not a $5/can for what the article says is drinkable scotch.  I picked up a couple of bottles of Famous Grouse at the USCG Px in San Juan for $6.  Wish it was that price here at home instead of $29.   :'(


----------



## Scott (6 Jan 2012)

I think I'll stick to the purchases I make every time through duty free and the occasional crock of J&B Rare or the Grouse when the need arises.


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jan 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> I think I'll stick to the purchases I make every time through duty free and the occasional crock of J&B Rare or the Grouse when the need arises.



Alas, I'm not a regular time traveler as you, Scott.  Duty free opportunities don't arise like they used to.  And to rub salt into the wound, the Army did not allow us to get a Duty Free when we rotated home from the sandbox on either of my trips.


----------



## Scott (6 Jan 2012)

I mean to say that I'll get my fix in a way other than tins. There are a couple of blends I like and I treat the expensive stuff as a treat.


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jan 2012)

I may try one just for sh1ts and giggles if I come across it at that price.  Of course, if I make it back to say Norfolk and the package store, it's glass bottles all the way.


----------



## Scott (6 Jan 2012)

I'd likely try one. But I am betting that this would again prove the advice about bringing a dog with you when you drink a bad scotch...I mean a 3 year old in tins?


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jan 2012)

That did cross my mind too, but, what the hell I'd try it once at least for the experience.  I tried JW Blue label.  I'm glad I did it, but I won't actively seek it out again.


----------



## a_majoor (7 Jan 2012)

Real science applied to our favorite libation:

http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2012-01/how-scottish-scientists-re-created-hundred-year-old-whisky



> *How Scottish Scientists Re-Created a Hundred-Year-Old Whisky*
> Feature
> Preserved in Antarctica since 1907, the Scotch that Ernest Shackleton drank is now available in stores
> By Paul Adams Posted 01.04.2012 at 2:28 pm 26 Comments
> ...


----------



## BDTyre (7 Jan 2012)

I didn't see it in my brief read of the article, but scotch does not age in the bottle. So as long as whatever vintage you have has been properly stored, it will still be fresh...that said...a 25 year old scotch from 1901 is still just a 25 year old scotch.  Regardless, I'm a sucker for vintage spirits...


----------



## Rifleman62 (7 Jan 2012)

A bit more background to Thucydides post. This story was also a National Geographic Channel production on TV last year.

Video clips:

http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/player/national-geographic-channel/specials-1/expedition-week-1/ngc-shackletons-whiskey-recipe.html

http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/player/national-geographic-channel/specials-1/expedition-week-1/ngc-shackletons-whiskey-recipe.html

*
Ernest Shackleton’s 100-year-old whisky*

By Rebecca Priestley - NZ Listener - Published on October 29, 2011 | Issue 3729

http://www.listener.co.nz/current-affairs/science/ernest-shackletons-100-year-old-whisky/

Scientists have helped replicate the Mackinlay's whisky found in Shackleton’s Antarctic hut.

When Ernest Shackleton was ordering provisions for his 1907 expedition to Antarctica, he made it clear that along with the requisite tins of herrings, mulligatawny soup, gooseberry jam and marmalade, he and his men required a supply of whisky. Not just any whisky, but a fine Highland malt. Twenty-five cases of it.

When Shackleton left Antarctica in 1909, after reaching 88° 23′ south – the closest anyone had been to the South Pole – he left some of that whisky behind. Now, thanks to an international team of conservators and chemists, we know what the whisky looked like and how it was made. And whisky-lovers willing to pay £100 (NZ$200) for a bottle of the replica whisky that went on sale last month will know just what it tasted like.

Shackleton’s whisky had been forgotten until 2006, when conservators from the Antarctic Heritage Trust (AHT) discovered the corners of five frozen crates beneath Shackleton’s hut at Cape Royds. After three seasons during which conservators painstakingly chipped away at a century of ice accumulation in the crawl space beneath the hut, three of the crates labelled “Mackinlay’s Rare Old Highland Whisky” were removed last year. One crate was flown to Canterbury Museum to be thawed and examined. According to AHT conservator Lizzie Meek, it looked more like a 40kg block of ice than a crate of whisky.

“Over the years, water had gotten into the crate and filled up every nook and cranny and the whole thing was a big iceblock,” says Meek. The first sign that there were bottles inside came when the crate went through airport security at
Christchurch. “The bottles showed up on x-ray and we could clearly see liquid inside some of them.”

At Canterbury Museum, in a specially prepared cold room, the crate, which had spent 100 years at temperatures down to minus 40°C, was gradually brought up to 4°C to thaw. Once the ice, speckled with lumps of scoria, was gone, conservators recovered 11 bottles of whisky, carefully wrapped in tissue paper and protective straw. Meek describes them as being in “fantastic condition.”

The AHT decided that as well as preserving the whisky crates and bottles, it had an opportunity to find out more about what was inside them. The initial plan was for a small sample of liquid to be removed to find out more about historic whisky making, but when the current owner of Whyte & Mackay, the parent company of Mackinlay’s, got involved, the project took a grander turn. Three bottles of whisky were transported to Whyte & Mackay in Scotland for analysis by the distillery’s chemists. The bottles travelled in style, in a high-tech chilly bin filled with ice and gel packs, handcuffed to the arm of Whyte & Mackay master blender Richard Paterson, on the private jet of Whyte & Mackay owner Vijay Mallya.

In Scotland, chemists at Whyte & Mackay’s Invergordon distillery, with input from analysts at the Scotch Whisky Research Institute in Edinburgh, subjected the whisky to a battery of tests. Under sterile conditions, a sampling needle was passed through the cork of each bottle to remove a 100ml sample.

After the liquid was analysed for variables such as microbiology, alcohol levels, pH and acidity, samples were sent to outside laboratories for further analysis. After the mass spectrometers and gas and liquid chromotographs had done their work – including radiocarbon-dating the whisky and measuring levels of ethyl esters, phenols, cations, anions, sugars and metals – it was up to a panel of 15 expert “noses” from the Scotch Whisky Research Institute to profile the whisky’s flavour. Using a fixed vocabulary, they scored the whisky as having a balance of “peaty, mature woody, sweet, dried fruit and spicy” aromas. (That’s not too bad for a scale that also includes such less desirable descriptors as “goat” and “stagnant drains”.)

The first thing the analysts noted, in a paper recently published in the Journal of the Institute of Brewing, was how well the whisky was preserved. Whisky ages in the cask, not in the bottle, and temperatures at Cape Royds had preserved the whisky in its 1907 state. Analysis revealed a well-preserved malt whisky of 47.3% alcohol by volume – high enough to stop the alcohol freezing – made with water from Loch Ness and using peat from the Orkney Isles.

When distilled, whisky is clear, like gin, with the colour coming over time from the wooden barrels in which the spirit is aged. Analysis of compounds formed from the breakdown of lignins from the cask maturation of the whisky, along with the levels of fructose and sucrose, revealed a whisky matured for five to 10 years in sherry casks made from American Oak.

Paterson then attempted to reconstruct Shackleton’s 1907 whisky as a blend of modern whiskies. The result, according to whisky expert and writer Dave Broom, who has tasted both the 100-year-old whisky and the replica, is “bang on”. A percentage of global sales from the replica whisky goes to the AHT, which stands to raise $500,000 for Antarctic conservation projects. The bottles that travelled to Scotland will be back in New Zealand soon, and will be returned to the crate, which will be resealed and returned to its place in Antarctica, at Shackleton’s hut. As for the other two crates found beneath the hut, the label on the side says they are brandy, and word is they are next in line for conservation.


----------

